# Is 1 coat of primer typical or two?



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Is 1 coat of primer typical or two?

I'm going over a rose paint, with primer and then going to do 2 coats regular paint.

I can still faintly see the rose behind the 1st coat of primer, should I do a 2nd coat of primer?

The primer is an acrylic kind from a paint store.

TIA


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

no, your all right , now put your top coats on and dont rush dry times


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Primers solve problems, often adhesion. They aren't meant to be the best at coverage. Your paint should have much better coverage than the primer.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> Primers solve problems, often adhesion. They aren't meant to be the best at coverage. Your paint should have much better coverage than the primer.


Thanks, so just go with the 1 coat of primer and 2 coats paint?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup. On many jobs, that's exactly what is spec'ed to pros.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have never used 2 coats of primer. No need to spend money on something you will never see. Use your dollars for quality top coat paint!


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

What gymschu says. :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I tend to add 40 percent or so of the paint color formula mix to primer when covering dark colors or planning to add one.

Usually, I just use one coat of primer but I remember painting over a goth teen all black room once. It made more sense to do two coats of primer than spending the money on an extra finish coat layer. Primer is cheaper.


----------



## kitchendweller (May 12, 2011)

*1 primer, but....*

Yes, you should be able to cover it with one primer. However, in some cases you will need two. I had a dark blue paint in my dining room that I wanted to paint over with yellow paint. My Arlington Heights home improvement contractors used two coats of primer. Otherwise, the blue would've shown through to the yellow! Your rose color should be okay with one, but I recommend to other people that it just depends on the situation.


----------

